
Open Source Alternatives to Google Docs - nebulon
https://cloudron.io/blog/2020-01-07-opensource-alternatives-to-google-docs.html
======
tylerl
If you're using a service hosted by someone else, then it doesn't matter if
it's open source; you're using someone else's closed environment. In that case
you're just as well off using Google or Microsoft. Probably better off, since
they aren't aren't hosting on a shoestring budget.

The point to having it open is so that you can host it yourself and modify it
yourself.

------
dastx
I wish OnlyOffice would remove the 20 max connection limit on the community
edition.

~~~
jsiepkes
If it is opensource then you can remove the user limit I would think?

------
newscracker
Not mentioned in this list — it’s unfortunate that Framasoft is shutting down
many of its online and free (based on open source, of course) services in this
space. It was good enough for simple needs.

~~~
nebulon
That is indeed a shame and I was also not aware of them shutting down some of
their services. But as far as I know their text document editing tool is a
slightly improved etherpad, which is mentioned in the article.

------
karmen
iCloud.com if you are part of Apple ecosystem.

~~~
dewey
Doesn’t sound like an open source alternative?

------
whalesalad
Wow Etherpad still exists?! That is OG YC.

